# ADA 60P Aquarium Stand build



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey guys ,

Back with another one of my ADA style cabinet builds. Some of you may remember my last build : https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=309097

So I have learned a few lessons from my last build.

1) Laminate trimming requires a lot of skill and must be done in a very careful manner to avoid cutting into the adjacent formica when cutting the edges. I will be using a high quality wax this time around with a few different trim bits , which i will update during the week sometime.

2) Have patience when attaching the door. Euro hinges can be a huge pain and often enough you will be readjusting the hinges.

This will be a complete build which will transition over to a tank journal in the coming weeks. so sit back and enjoy ! IF you have questions feel free to ask.

** Also , I have no idea why my photos are sideways lol sorry


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking great. I got a fantastic DIY stand from a member here which is absolutely incredible quality. I definitely want to make a new stand myself someday and journals like this would be great to learn. Looking forward to updates.  BTW... is the the regular MDF (am I correct?..most composite wood material that ikea furniture is made from) plywood or oak/pine plywood?


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

vraev said:


> Looking great. I got a fantastic DIY stand from a member here which is absolutely incredible quality. I definitely want to make a new stand myself someday and journals like this would be great to learn. Looking forward to updates.  BTW... is the the regular MDF (am I correct?..most composite wood material that ikea furniture is made from) plywood or oak/pine plywood?


Thanks for following along ! I stay away from MDF because they do not do well with water. they absorb it expand and fall apart. I have had ikea tables that do this lol.

I use Oakwood plywood instead of regular plywood because it is hardwood all the way through and its strength is incredible compared to regular plywood.

they are not too hard to make but there are little things to keep in mind when doing so, making sure you have all the correct tools too


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Also here are some updates. I used wood glue to fill the chips and minor deviations. then sanded them down. I also bought furniture grommets to cover the inlet holes on the sides.

I went with a contact spray adhesive for the laminate. It works but smells bad and is sure to make you sick! always use a respirator in a well vented garage when applying it


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

When you speak of laminate, are you referring to the edge trim to cover the plywood? Where is the formica?


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks great, I love stand builds. Can't wait for the tank journal too.


----------



## Mississauga dan (Nov 8, 2019)

I worked in cabinet making when I was in school. The key to trimming the laminate is too use a router bit that leaves a bit of trim. Say 1/16". Then finish with a hand file. The filing goes very quickly, so be careful and keep your file at 45°. You'll get nice clean edges every time.


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Mississauga dan said:


> I worked in cabinet making when I was in school. The key to trimming the laminate is too use a router bit that leaves a bit of trim. Say 1/16". Then finish with a hand file. The filing goes very quickly, so be careful and keep your file at 45°. You'll get nice clean edges every time.


Agreed, the bit I used left it virtually flush though, then finished it off with a file... worked perfect


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking awesome. I wish I could make something like this. the problem is no tools, no skills which make it a more expensive ordeal than buying a stand. lol


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey guys ! finally back with an update for you all on my progress with the ada 60P stand build. I have had a tremendously busy last couple of months getting my new Aquascaping store all ready. If interested visit http://www.greatascape.ca for those Also if interested sign up to our mailing list for a chance to win a $100 store credit !

Okay so back to the stand , I still have to clean it a bit but hey better than nothing enjoy Folks !.

I did something different with the laminate this time though. I didn't use a laminate trimmer. My father in law showed me how to do it with a file. takes a bit of practice but you dont end up burning the formica. neat little trick !

** Sidenote , not sure why it always uploads my photos sideways lol***


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

planter said:


> Looks great.


Thank you ! I'll post a link to the Journal in the coming weeks for anyone interested !


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking incredible. Love it.  Congrats on the store. subscribed.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

vraev said:


> Looking incredible. Love it.  Congrats on the store. subscribed.


Thank you ! Truly feeling the love , exciting times ahead


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

That's awesome news about your new venture! Whereabouts will it be located?


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks ! Online for this year and next year opening up retail in Toronto 🙂


----------

